# Temporary suspension discussion



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

Original post: http://worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=885

The four WCA delegates representing [country] tried not to mention that competitor's name, but the competitor popped out and was trying to shield the fact and leading public opinions, so I decided to post it here. On the other hand, the delegate Chris Crueger had no choice but to name that competitor to the public.

This competitor had at least done the following things which influenced the competitions and mislead other cubers:
1. During the BLD event in Qingming Festival Open 2009, this competitor thought the environment was not good and threw his cube heavily onto the ground. This influenced all other cubers who were competing BLD.

2. In Shanghai Weisuo Open 2009, there was only 1 round for BLD. Neither the organisers (me and two friends of mine) nor the delegate thought it was necessary to run another round because of it's already late in the afternoon and there were only a few competitors participate in BLD.
However, this competitor insisted to add another round for him, and would disturb the whole comp if his request is not satisfied. In the end, the delegate had to add another round for him. This resulted in some cubers' late for the return train/plane.

3. In Hangzhou Open 2010, this competitor grabbed the microphone from the organiser and defamed the delegate for 20 minutes because the delegate refused to add another round for BLD for him.

4. During Inner Mongolia 2010, this competitor shouted to other competitors and influenced them severely because none of the three delegates agreed to add another round for him.

5. This competitor IS defaming one of the delegate saying the delegate asked him for money. He claims that only one cuber (which is his friend) and he himself knew this, and they are "bringing it public". However according to all other cubers who were with that delegate, this is completely ********.

Update 6. Even most of the threads on MF8 made by the WCA Delegate were deleted by this competitor.

OK, now since this competitor banned those who were against him on MF8, I have to post it here to tell the truth.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> He probably sucks at BLD anyway.



Yep. only 32ish


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2010)

Nowai it's Haiyan. I refuse to accept it.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Meep (Aug 3, 2010)

>_> Wat.


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2010)

> Meep	he already has the WR wtf more does he want


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 3, 2010)

This sounds familiar. It probably is haiyan


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Nowai it's Haiyan. I refuse to accept it.



Anders is doing investigation on him. Haiyan replied Anders with a lot of stuff like "Organiser ... can prove for me". it even mentioned some of us who just got banned by him. WTF


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

I talked to Joey several months ago regarding what Haiyan had done on Hangzhou Open. Then Tyson and another few delegates have discussed about that and decided to give him another chance. It seems Haiyan doesn't value this chance at all


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2010)

Holy crap at mf8 O_O


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 3, 2010)

never thought it would be haiyan...


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2010)

> <aronpm> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=428154#post428154
> <aronpm> what the ****
> <aronpm> I'd lol if it was haiyan
> <Meep> looool
> ...


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> > <aronpm> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=428154#post428154
> > <aronpm> "OMFG I DNF 3 SOLVE AM WANT MORE ROUND *smash AV*"



What he often said is, "OMFG I'M SO NEAR TO THE WR. *smash AV* I DESERVE ANOTHER ROUND!"


----------



## nck (Aug 3, 2010)

watO_O


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 3, 2010)

No way. Never thought he was that type of person.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 3, 2010)

are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)


----------



## jiggy (Aug 3, 2010)

This is pretty shocking, if true. I'm going to reserve my judgment until the official investigation is over, though, and I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## nck (Aug 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)



It seems to be Haiyan from what I've seen on mf8.

He seemed to be such a nice person..


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)



If u can understand Chinese words, u would know that hundreds of people have known the truth

His personality is, if u r a help to him (i.e. help him introduce/sell cubes) he's always kind, but if u don't obey him (eg. u don't give him an extra round), then u should be eliminated


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)



He was the only BLD competitor who went to all of those competitions. I'm more positive than a proton.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 3, 2010)

darn... better not get on his bad side


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2010)

A little suggestion: next time he behaves like this, just add another round of BLD, but with him being eliminated. After all, the organisera are free to choose who will advance to next round, they are not obliged to select the best competitors. That might teach him a lesson.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I'm more positive than a proton.


lolol.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)
> ...



Could you post the link?



aronpm said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > are you positive it's haiyan? I mean, it does seem that it might be him (since he has the wr bld), but it really doesn't match his personality... (talking to him often, other things I have heard about them)
> ...



You checked his comp history? Good thinking.


----------



## nck (Aug 3, 2010)

TMOY said:


> A little suggestion: next time he behaves like this, just add another round of BLD, but with him being eliminated. After all, the organisera are free to choose who will advance to next round, they are not obliged to select the best competitors. That might teach him a lesson.



He would probably just disturb everyone competing.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 3, 2010)

He has gone mad with power.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Could you post the link?



http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58170
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58157
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58160
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58146
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=58106
etc

if u could understand Chinese characters


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe all the AVs have bombs in them and. Explode when he's angry lol


----------



## Bryan (Aug 3, 2010)

TMOY said:


> A little suggestion: next time he behaves like this, just add another round of BLD, but with him being eliminated. After all, the organisera are free to choose who will advance to next round, they are not obliged to select the best competitors. That might teach him a lesson.



No.



WCA Regulations said:


> 9p)	In case of more than one round for an event the best ranked competitors of a round proceed to the next round.
> 
> * 9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.
> * 9p2) Either the best x competitors proceed to the next round, or all competitors who beat a specific result (announced before the round).


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 3, 2010)

It sounds really serious. Are they gonna strip him of his WR title? They didn't with Matyas, did they?


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2010)

How old are you?

Things don't work that way in the grown-up world. You don't strip WR titles just because the guy's a bad, bad man.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't see any reason why they should strip him of his WR titles, I mean, he's not cheating.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> It sounds really serious. Are they gonna strip him of his WR title? They didn't with Matyas, did they?


Rage != Cheating


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> It sounds really serious. Are they gonna strip him of his WR title? They didn't with Matyas, did they?



the results are real. they shouldn't be cancelled. anyway he should be banned for a period of time. Tyson should be discussing with other delegates these days i think


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm just gonna point out that when an investigation is ongoing, Tyson generally pops in and requests that people don't talk about it so as not to interfere with the results of an investigation.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm just gonna point out that when an investigation is ongoing, Tyson generally pops in and requests that people don't talk about it so as not to interfere with the results of an investigation.



Oops. Ok then we just stop here

but anyway Haiyan has posted what he wrote to Anders to MF8, which is absolutely BS. Even if we deleted the thread here, those threads who were telling BS still exist on MF8, and will mislead others i think.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna point out that when an investigation is ongoing, Tyson generally pops in and requests that people don't talk about it so as not to interfere with the results of an investigation.
> ...



The WCA board's concern is not that any posts in this thread, or threads like it, will influence the decision of the WCA board. The concern is for the reputation of the cuber in question being affected by gossip and rumor created in this discussion thread and others like it.

Chris


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2010)

Well he doesn't have a reputation anymore. Unless you're talking about the bad one.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> The WCA board's concern is not that any posts in this thread, or threads like it, will influence the decision of the WCA board. The concern is for the reputation of the cuber in question being affected by gossip and rumor created in this discussion thread and others like it.
> Chris



actually at first it was just he that posted several threads saying the delegates wanted to banned him because he was too brilliant. then he posted another thread saying the delegate threatened others asking for money, which is totally BS. then two delegates stood out and telling the truth. but then those who were supporting the delegate got banned by him.

i didn't think of posting it here at all until he banned all of those who didn't agree with him.


----------

